# TAFE or UNI, interior design



## LOSpistos (Feb 1, 2015)

Hi to all, 
I would love to thank u all for any advice. First of all, I’m not a native English speaker so please apologize my English. 
So back to the point. For better understanding I need to explain my situation. 
I’m from Slovakia, where I finished master degree (its equivalent to part 2 in UK) in architecture, then I applied for a job in UK where I have been now my 4th year. I’m currently working in architectural practice but because of my architecture background I’m still working on big scale projects which I find less and less attractive as i don’t have any intimate and close relationship to the building. Recently I realize I’m becoming more and more aware that I find more enjoyment in small scale projects. BUT I’m lacking loads of knowledge to apply for a job as a interior designer and my portfolio aswell. 
That’s the main reason why I have definitely decided to move to Sydney. Because Slovak citizens can go to Aussie just on work-study visa which I find quite convenient for me as I would be able to combine 2 dreams which I always wanted to achieve and that is: live and study in Australia and maybe become an interior designer.
I’m having several plans and each one has pros and cons and I just don’t know how to decide.
1st plan: to enroll to TAFE interior design course (bachelor degree or advanced diploma) and here are my questions:
Is it possible to short that 3 years full time study for instance to 2 years as I have some cad and architecture skills?
Whats the difference between advanced diploma and bachelor degree in terms of gained skills?
2nd plan: is to go to master degree at uni and do masters in architecture one more time as uni has far more better reputation, the only disadvantage will be the overload of work so probably I wont be able to have a part time job and the fear I wont be able to make it as its quite lond time I came out of the uni..
Last thing worries me that maybe I’m too old to study as loads of people are trying to convince me that I don’t need any other education and still ill be able to find some sponsorship…but I’m having the feeling that with Australian education I can ask for more and can be more confident.
Are there any people who have been facing the same dilemma??…I would be grateful for any other advice guys….everything what I know is just from the discussions I found online…that’s why some ideas of what to do from u will be more than appreciated..

Thaaaanks a lot


----------



## shermil (Jan 30, 2015)




----------

